# Do we live in a scientific caliphate?



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

As a result of the corona virus (CV) event we are witnessing, one part of my thinking is making correlations between it and religions and religious events.  I'd like to draw these correlations out in this post - please post any further thoughts you may have below.

For CV we have all been forced to change our habits drastically.  We are isolating, interactions are difficult with other people are complex.  People are talking about a new normal, etc. 

This is not so different from the PoV of religious thinking and religious behaviour.  Perhaps you have been part of a religion, but in one way the facts on the ground, the evidence, remains the same, but the interpretation is different.  I contrast religious or magical thinking against rational, reasonable thinking.  While we all _say_ we are rational and not superstitious, I think our actions frequently show something else. If you can accept that people do not always or even often act rationally, this may be of interest.

I'm of the view that science and scientists are no more rational than any other religious authorities.  Like priests, they go through a prolonged period of training - how they are trained allows them to frame the world on their terms.  They believe that they are then able to intercede on behalf of the masses.  They say their god is reason and religion, but there are many reasons to think that they are only pay lip service to this notion.  How many unrepeatable scientific studies are there, how much are scientists beholden to funding in education and for their livelihoods, how easy is it to express a dissenting view to the consensus opinion, etc.  There are many reasons why I think that scientists typically only pay lip service to the scientific method.  But this line of thinking is not necessary to draw out the parallels to between science and religion, via the prism of the corona virus.

The ostensible purpose of the lockdown measures that have been forced upon the world, are to keep us safe.  However, with only a little consideration and reflection, this is not the case.  It's really about power and submitting to authority.  Science is the replacement for religion today, and the corona virus is the new Easter.  Actually, its even more like the 'Kumbh Mela'.  According to wikipedia. "Kumbh Mela or Kumbha Mela (/ˌkʊmb ˈmeɪlə/) is a major pilgrimage and festival in Hinduism. It is celebrated in a cycle of approximately 12 years at four river-bank pilgrimage sites".  So I see the corona virus as a mega ritual in the religion of scientism.

This is my list so far.
* Scientists are the new priests - they intermediate reality for us, and tell us what's good/bad or clean/dirty.
* I have to re-frame the world I experience, via the terms given to me by scientism.  I must refer to scientists over where to walk, how to interact with people, what's safe, etc.
* Viruses, like demons, are invisible.  We need our priests to tell us about them and save us from them.
* Vaccines are a type of miracle.
* Vaccines demand a change to our bodies, like circumcision for Jews and Muslims.
* Wearing a mask is an 'equalising' item of clothing, and shows deference to science, similar to kippah/yufi or wig/hijab.  I haven't seen Orthodox Jews wearing masks though.
* I am more thankful for the food.  I am aware of the queues I experienced to get it, and that it might not always be available.
* Touching one's face with your hands in public is a new taboo.
* We need to be cleansed (blessed) with wet wipes and anti-bacterial hand sanitisers and sprays.
* The term "Corona" has royal and religious connotations.

This new mega-ritual, also has an impact on actual religions.  It seems to me that they have been pushed aside and taking a secondary role.
* Church, Mosques, Hindu temples all seem closed.  Strangely some smaller Orthodox Jewish synagogues still seem open.
* Easter was effectively cancelled.
For me, this marks a changing of the guard fee over which religion _*must*_ be observed.  Apparently, churches were often built on earlier pagan sites - I'm just waiting for CV testing sites to be opened in the now-closed churches!

I think the CV rituals do _not_ make sense.  We are told that these are rational behaviours, that are perfectly sensible.  However, I think they are more illustrative over how people just follow ministerial orders and adopt magical thinking _without_ reasoning, even if they do say that their actions are rational, reasonable.

* Masks don't stop viruses - the mesh is too coarse for tiny viruses.
* Social distancing doesn't account for people moving - eg if I breathe out there is "virus" in the air for at least a few seconds - as people move they will walk into my invisible virus 'cloud'.
* Staying indoors prevents access to sunlight (the best disinfectant we have) and fresh air.  So, rather than staying safe we are actually toxifying more, and making ourselves more susceptible to illnesses.
* Older people are still exposed to the virus via carers, food deliveries, etc and just as physically vulnerable to whatever underlying conditions that they already may have.  However, they are now without the usual familial interaction.  Isn't loneliness meant to be the greatest killer?
* Viruses are invisible, not contagious, not alive and may not even exist.  They are an impossible thing to verify for the individual.  But without proof, we _know_ they are there. Why?

I'm certainly an apostate of scientism and the CV mega ritual! For me it's something like being a Westerner stuck in a strictly religious country. I find that there are so many of people around me from that religion, and as they  believe different things and act in odd ways, that acting in what I think is a normal, rational manner may be taken as offensive to those around me!

I'm looking around and seeing the masses go though a bunch of nonsensical, ritual actions.
They look around and see people not wearing masks that may kill them!  No wonder they are crawling up the walls as I pass them on the street.

Its certainly amazing that across the world everyone is accepting of these (empty) rituals on the basis of an authority, despite having _*NO personal verification*_ that any of the actions that they are undertaking are doing anything useful at all.  And this is despite the fact that they are aware that their actions are definitely going to be harmful (eg in the crashing of the economy, with friendships, etc).  It is clear that most people are not reasoning things for themselves.

Anyway, while we may think we are not religious minded, our actions speak more loudly.  And no, reasoning is not ruling things around here..





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-13 14:06:58Reaction Score: 8


I agree with most of this and it’s also productive to read about crowd psychology, propaganda, then teach it to your kids.

heres their REAL religion


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-13 15:06:21Reaction Score: 11


I've heard of Abramovic and spirit cooking etc, but even so, I don't know what their religion is.

Personally, although I believe there is more to life than we see, I don't hold to any of the main religions.  I see these mainly as yesterday's (spiritual) control mechanism and controlled by TPTB.

What's most interesting to me, is that they seem to want to transition our religious faith into scientific faith.  While espousing but not practising the scientific method.

And worse, although we think we can use reason and the scientific method to work things out for ourselves, we don't.  We just go along with whatever empty rituals the authorities tell us to do.  Stand here, wear this, eat that, etc.  And even so, we are somehow still able to pretend to ourselves that we're rational!  Most would say that people _back then_ were so superstitious, but not us today - oh no! - all while donning a mask and sanitising their shopping trolleys.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-13 15:27:01Reaction Score: 15


All voluntary.
You can still be outside. You can still go places. It's so nice and quiet out...
Myself, and probably many others here already practiced social distancing, so really, except at the store, everything is more pleasant. Now that I'm getting better at closing off undesirable energy and "information".
It's true things are changing. I'm all for it. The old ways were for shit. Rubbish.
It's giving many a chance to spend time with themselves, sort things out, do some spring cleaning and yard work and go WITHIN.
Probably the best thing to come out of the mess, if you take advantage of it, and there are many good reasons to do so. Self work. Purpose. Meaning.
Get some.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-13 15:32:22Reaction Score: 2


No, things weren't great, and change can be good.  And I actually see lots of great stuff in what's going on (family time, reflection time, empty roads).  But do you really think not being able to visit grandparents or having to wear a mask because some authority has convinced the populace that that is good, is actually OK?  Do you not think that you are losing more natural abilities, for reasons that are irrational?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-13 15:37:55Reaction Score: 8




Starmonkey said:


> All voluntary.
> You can still be outside. You can still go places. It's so nice and quiet out...
> Myself, and probably many others here already practiced social distancing, so really, except at the store, everything is more pleasant. Now that I'm getting better at closing off undesirable energy and "information".
> It's true things are changing. I'm all for it. The old ways were for shit. Rubbish.
> ...


I know what you mean as our life is pretty much the same *for now* (except a lot less work/business) due to our lifestyle. As a Christian my life already has meaning and I was told the end game and what to do. This may not be it, but wow.

However, I find watching this reset, crisis, world change, NWO, fascinating while horrifying. Better than any novel, movie, or meditation or drug high.  Perhaps I just have the personality to handle it, but I want to be present. History is happening now.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-13 17:06:26Reaction Score: 10




Feralimal said:


> No, things weren't great, and change can be good.  And I actually see lots of great stuff in what's going on (family time, reflection time, empty roads).  But do you really think not being able to visit grandparents or having to wear a mask because some authority has convinced the populace that that is good, is actually OK?  Do you not think that you are losing more natural abilities, for reasons that are irrational?


I'm not.
I respect others fear and boundaries, although that makes them more challenging to get to.
If the weaker willed and minded roll over and take, whatever, that's their choice not mine.
Might end up being survival of the fittest anyway.
That's not to say I lack compassion, just sympathy. My wife helps me stay grounded in the common dominant paradigm reality, because she works in community services, so I get varying information. Went and visited older mechanic friend this morning, because the news is freaking him out. I honestly don't watch or read anything about the C.
I'm sure that, if anything, this shared debacle is many different things to many different people.
So, for me, it ultimately comes down to it your fear keeps me at a greater distance from connecting to you, that's your prerogative. I'm not limited to such beliefs. Bring on the lepers!
Fear is the greatest killer, not loneliness.
Loneliness should be cause for creation, whatever that looks like to the individual. Imagining creatively and positively to see beyond the current struggle and suffering is the test and challenge these days. Not being a constant consumer any longer.
We have an opportunity here. And there are strength in numbers, with a common focus. Since we don't seem to have that here, we have no real direction, as a group with so many varying and at odds perspectives.
We're good at unmaking, but are we good at making? Not this group.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-13 19:12:24Reaction Score: 6


I really like your comment, and I agree that this sort of event (like any event, really) comes with great opportunities attached, including to overcome fears.

I guess that's what's disappointing, if unsurprising. En mass, we seem accept these scary stories, and their ready made solutions.  In this post I'm saying that there seems to be a predisposition for us to do this.  Something about following the rituals we are told to by an authority seems to acceptable to the group.



Starmonkey said:


> We're good at unmaking, but are we good at making? Not this group.


This last sentence could be read critically, perhaps that is intentional?

For myself, I think we should be trying to reach peak individuality.  I don't care to act as part of a group, whose values I don't hold.  I try to reason individually, and express my reasoning and values.  I don't mind if others don't accept my reasoning and don't agree.  I do value someone responding with better reasoning - that helps me advance on my journey.

I'm happy to act within a group that's acting on the basis of a common consensus rather than in an unthinking herd-like way.  I put my cards out there, and hope to find others.  And I do.  But then what the right thing to do as a group is, if there is even such a right action for a group, is still unclear to me!  Talking things through helps though!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-13 19:21:44Reaction Score: 6




Feralimal said:


> Something about following the rituals we are told to by an authority seems to acceptable to the group.


Acceptable to a  fair few for sure but I feel more seem to need to be seen to be doing the right thing in the eyes of the people they regard as their peers. Appearance over substance maybe?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-13 19:27:10Reaction Score: 3


Perhaps the many are just the reflective background for the few. Pressure to transform.
"God is pressure". From Journey Into the Light by Isha Schwaller de Lubicz.
Simultaneously reading the Compulsory Vaccination book KD posted. Apropos. Since that will be the real issue, when it comes. Ain't stickin me, pardner! You can have mine, and be doubly protected. I choose LIFE and nature.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-13 19:36:53Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Acceptable to a  fair few for sure but I feel more seem to need to be seen to be doing the right thing in the eyes of the people they regard as their peers. Appearance over substance maybe?


Maybe.  I'm certainly going along with it a glance, maybe others are too.  I almost bumped into people on a walk today!  But still seeing lots of hand gestures, etc to move out the way.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-13 19:44:26Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> But still seeing lots of hand gestures, etc to move out the way.


Not happened to me. Maybe it's the way I walk!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-04-13 20:32:53Reaction Score: 6


I agree with the OP because the reality is that people actually *need* various kinds of priesthoods  - a yearning for the lost bicameral time when '_God_' was aurally present in our heads.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-13 21:02:48Reaction Score: 5




plamski said:


> I agree with the OP because the reality is that people actually *need* various kinds of priesthoods  - a yearning for the lost bicameral time when '_God_' was aurally present in our heads.


Most people seem to, anyway. I personally never have. Always sort of despised them, actually.
But I'm not afraid of death, either, and most people are.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-13 21:41:18Reaction Score: 13




plamski said:


> I agree with the OP because the reality is that people actually *need* various kinds of priesthoods  - a yearning for the lost bicameral time when '_God_' was aurally present in our heads.


Do you think that bicameral time actually existed? I have read Julian Jaynes, which I presume you are referring to. And I do think its the best "psychology" book I have ever read and one of most impressive academic works I have come across. However, as much as I liked the idea, I could only ever see it as a possibility. I never felt convinced it was a situation that had existed. I recall an aspect of his argument was based upon how ancient stories read so differently they can only be understood if the brain functioned differently (Illiad?). Yet one thing I have come to doubt is that that these timelines and artifacts and books existed as we think them too or even if they existed back then at all. If literature was placed back it could just be the re-imagining of how people thought back then. In which case was Jaynes doing wonderful thinking on incorrect assumptions? A lot of the work in this forum goes against the historical timelines - which shakes the base of his ideas (perhaps?). 

I read a chapter of a book written in the mind of a low IQ caveman once, and the language used (was of the imagination) was so radically different to how I have ever seen words that I could understand how a caveman was almost a different species to myself. However fundamentally it was how a Caveman was imagined to be. Not how it was. For anyone interested - Voice of Fire: Alan Moore. 

In short - I suspect that the human consciousness was different. But maybe not in the way Jaynes suggested. Furthermore it relies I think on a concept of what God(s) is or are that I am not totally on board with. 

However - whilst writing this. I have stumbled across a thought I find interesting. And that is that that maybe - EVERYONE desires authority/priesthood. Yet most people see this as external, and defer to an authority. Experts if you will. However some - many here- require an authority, yet have the self-confidence to internalise the authority. In short to consider themselves the highest authority over their own life, rather than a government. And that is what people who defer to Scientists/Priests are after. They have the same desires and wants and dreams yet they look for authority outside. Others look for guidance inside.

Government of course can be seen as Latin for Guided Mentality. So when a Government and Religion are in bed you know what religion is trying to do. When a Government and Science are in bed. You can bet your bottom dollar that they are trying to do the same thing. 

Maybe this is another way of looking at Joyce. Maybe back then people were confident enough to have the voice in their head NOT overruled by another group claiming expertise.

I mean, what I have written probably makes Occam happy, however I will fully concede that I haven't read that book in five or six years and my memory is clouded by by mistakes.

For what its worth I would suggest the original poster should add to their list how they both use language as a tool to restrict what can be known,. Science uses a functional almost mathematical scientific etymology that does not allow for other perceptions. Religion uses EMOTIVE FEAR based language, but BOTH restrict what can be known to TEXTBOOKS or to DIVINE INSPIRATION.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-13 22:12:00Reaction Score: 1




Bear Claw said:


> Do you think that bicameral time actually existed? I have read Julian Jaynes, which I presume you are referring to. And I do think its the best "psychology" book I have ever read and one of most impressive academic works I have come across. However, as much as I liked the idea, I could only ever see it as a possibility. I never felt convinced it was a situation that had existed. I recall an aspect of his argument was based upon how ancient stories read so differently they can only be understood if the brain functioned differently (Illiad?). Yet one thing I have come to doubt is that that these timelines and artifacts and books existed as we think them too or even if they existed back then at all. If literature was placed back it could just be the re-imagining of how people thought back then. In which case was Jaynes doing wonderful thinking on incorrect assumptions? A lot of the work in this forum goes against the historical timelines - which shakes the base of his ideas (perhaps?).
> 
> I read a chapter of a book written in the mind of a low IQ caveman once, and the language used (was of the imagination) was so radically different to how I have ever seen words that I could understand how a caveman was almost a different species to myself. However fundamentally it was how a Caveman was imagined to be. Not how it was. For anyone interested - Voice of Fire: Alan Moore.
> 
> ...


I love the points you're making, and thank you for the references - I didn't recognise these.

I totally see that language (and symbols for that matter, eg the WHO's logo) play a role in this.  Its a massive subject - probably neverending, that touches on psychology, NLP, etc - in fact in many ways our lives are defined by language.  However, it's such a big topic, I just don't have the heart or expertise to go through all that!  Feel free to make any points you have here - it is always useful to learn more.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PiranesiDate: 2020-04-13 23:52:41Reaction Score: 12




Starmonkey said:


> All voluntary.
> You can still be outside. You can still go places. It's so nice and quiet out...
> Myself, and probably many others here already practiced social distancing, so really, except at the store, everything is more pleasant. Now that I'm getting better at closing off undesirable energy and "information".
> It's true things are changing. I'm all for it. The old ways were for shit. Rubbish.
> ...


I'm sorry, while I wholeheartedly agree that there are some benefits to this situation (a silver lining can be found in even the most dire of circumstances), to state that the predicament we find ourselves in today is "all voluntary" is disingenuous.

Sure, if no executive order has been entered by the authorities in your location, then yes, one's decision to stay in home or go outside is completely voluntary. However, for a vast number of citizens, that decision is as voluntary as one's decision to commit theft or drive while intoxicated.

Additionally, even if one lives in a location where it is still legal to leave your home at will (I cant believe I just typed that sentence),  the fact remains that several states have declared a state of emergency which, by law, enables governors, mayors and/or sheriffs to unilaterally enact executive orders that immediately become the law of the land, despite said executive orders having never been voted upon by the citizens or a representative legislative body.

A significant number of jurisdictions now have executive orders prohibiting one's right to leave their home. These orders have exceptions carved out for various conduct such as exercising, commuting to an "essential" job, traveling to take care of an elderly relative, buying groceries, etc.  However, These exceptions are ambiguous, not clearly defined and largely without precedent. As such, it creates a situation in which enforcement of such orders can be done on an arbitrary basis. For instance, what conduct falls under the "exercise" exception? Walking or just jogging? Meditation? How long is one permitted to exercise? Etc, etc. The situation is ripe for abuse.

Thus, the majority of people are focusing on one's self at the threat of being locked in a cage. And many more are focusing on ones self because they now have an enormous amount of free time because the govt destroyed the economy and thus they lost their jobs.

While the idea of the population at large taking time to reflect on the purpose of life, spending time with family, starting personal projects and spending less time at the office is a change in modern culture that I'd welcome with open arms, it becomes meaningless when that change is mandated by force.

If christianity got anything right it was the concept of free will. I personally believe that free will is the ultimate measuring stick in determining how one lived their life. If a man decides to start working part time to be able to teach his son how to be a responsible, loving and righteous adult, beautiful. But if the option to work is taken from him by armed goons and he is forced to stay within his home by armed goons, then his decision was nearly made for him, not by him.

I dont want the government to make my decisions or my fellow man and women's decisions. Also, one's labour may be their purpose, especially when their labor is some sort of service or the manufacturing of a product that enriches others lives. Well, for many that purpose has been stolen.

So ya, while you may feel comfortable calling the government's bluff on them arresting you for leaving the house, the fact remains that they may and can call your bluff. And that is an abomination.

-------‐-------‐-----------------------------------------------------------

As to OP's analysis, very interesting and thought provoking. I agree on nearly everything. Perhaps the government has decided to end this debate of science vs spirituality once and for all. Science is the new religion and the priests wear white coats and their bible is now a textbook .

Also, I agree that 95% of science is not science, in that it's not based on the scientific method and/or the science or a portion thereof is built upon an assumption.

When it comes to vaccines, we have that very long and informative thread. The biggest takeaway for me was that vaccines are not considered pharmaceuticals, and thus do not have o pass the same requirements as pharmaceuticals such as double-blind studies. 

What is a better example of faith (aka religion) then one not knowing if a vaccine is more effective then a placebo, yet one bekieving that vaccines are not only effective, but necessary. 

The surgeon masks are the hijab. Its currently blasphemy not to wear one in public. What a genius observation. And this is again an example of religious faith as there is no proof a surgeon's mask prevents one from contracting the virus, only evidence that it helps to prevent an infected from spreading. Nonetheless the white coat Priest class mandates we all must wear the mask in public.

While I was aware of the several parallels between science and religion and why the two are more alike then different, this was the first time I've read an analysis in which that argument is applied to the current response to this alleged pandemic. Spot on.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-14 00:51:31Reaction Score: 2




Piranesi said:


> I'm sorry, while I wholeheartedly agree that there are some benefits to this situation (a silver lining can be found in even the most dire of circumstances), to state that the predicament we find ourselves in today is "all voluntary" is disingenuous.
> 
> Sure, if no executive order has been entered by the authorities in your location, then yes, one's decision to stay in home or go outside is completely voluntary. However, for a vast number of citizens, that decision is as voluntary as one's decision to commit theft or drive while intoxicated.
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't actually mean it's ALL voluntary, just your actions.
And we all believe different things, obviously. I find no point in arguing, debating or speculating about this thing, and it's why I've attempted to stay the f**k off these threads.
My bad. Leave me out of your whatever they are and carry on.
I didn't even read your entire thread, but enough to satisfy my lack of curiosity.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-04-14 01:17:05Reaction Score: 15


I just explained to a friend that I am seeing a lot of disturbing cultish behavior in people these days. The constant repetition of certain phrases--Stay home, Be safe, Wear a mask, Stay six feet apart, etc.--remind me of religious people repeating their favorite prayers and mantras, such as the Hail Mary, the Our Father, and so on. Repetition is one of the ways that newbies are brainwashed into the cult. So, too, is the separation of members from their families and friends, so that there is no potential for contradictory outside influence. Sound familiar?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-14 06:55:17Reaction Score: 5




Starmonkey said:


> But I'm not afraid of death, either, and most people are.


BINGO!
This is how all reigionaka belief in omnipotence outside of self gets a hold.
Science is religion is commerce is law is society is governance is civilisation is order. The deck is being shuffled Leave them on the table and take the air.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-04-14 08:38:07Reaction Score: 11


We may have collectively manifested the new age of pseudo-scientific order. We've kept moving away from trust in God and this is what we've ended up with. The good news is that God always gives a second chance and COVID "crisis" is exactly that. It's now time for redemption at all levels, from individual to global. Treat others, including animals and the environment, the way you want to be treated. After that, treat yourself the way you treat others. Realise that there always was, is and will be only the present moment. Create/live from love and not from fear. Realise that you are God, you are the creator of your own reality. Your thoughts literally create/manifest your reality - from individual to collective level. Therefore, silence the ego mind, and focus your thoughts on what you love, not fear. Believing is seeing. Trust me on this and watch the magic unfold before your own eyes.

P.S. I know that the above may sound too out there for some. I got to this point in my journey partly thanks to people on this forum. Your posts and discussions have always been there for me at the right time, and there are no coincidences. Your posts have helped me reach this very point in my awakening and I am truly grateful for it. I truly hope that we collectively realise our true nature and bring back the Golden Age to this realm.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-14 11:46:32Reaction Score: 12


Coming out of this thread so plonking it in here though it might seem unelated and there may be repetition.

What was so great about the life lived up until this event?
Why do we accept posioned water and crap food as normal?
Why do we accept the clock as normal?
Why do we accept the calendar as normal?
Does it really matter what is portrayed as omnipotent when the end result is the same?
Are we individually afflicted with the little me syndrome as soon as we can comprehend spoken language/
Why are we living in anothers idea of what our reality shoud be?
Why do we tke part in the rule of order?
What are we so afraid of within disorder?
Science says there are things that can neither be seen nor detected by any machine that can jump into humans and kill them so why do we swallow their nonsense?
Science also says we live on a spinning ball hurtling through the cosmos at unimaginable speeds so why do we swallow their nonsense?
Science says computers can accuratly predict the future by modelling, why do we swallow such nonsense?
Why do we look outside of ourselves for authority?
Why do we believe a mark on a pice of paper every four years gives someone else authority over us?
why do we feel we need to be a name?
Why when faced with simple demonstrable, repeatable proof that something we have been told is a lie do we carry on as before?
What was so great about the civilisation on this plane that is worth going back to?
Why do we believe we own anything in the face of repeatable demonstrable proof we do not?
Why do so many believe they have to buy life?

Where are all the different versions of omnipotent gods right now?
Having a piss up, laughing their arses off? who knows but obviousy they are absent.
Where are the space jockeys, the abductors the space travellers, the interdimensional beings yada yada yada?
Where are all the "years in advnce" technical machines, black triangles, black helicopters, men in black, black projects, star gates,portals worm holes that we are told exist but we can neither see or interact with any of them?
Are the pollies, celebrities, leaders, elites, & Billy no mates all hiding in the ground somewhere? after all we only get to see them on the TV & utubes.
Why are the elites still here in this plane and not legging it via their awesome super dooper tech to pastures new en masse?

Why do we believe currency hs value when all the evidence is it has none?
Why do we believe shiny metals and shiny rocks have value when all the evidence is they have none?
Why do we value things above living life?
Why do we kill for power, for control, for belief?

Why does travelling beyond 2 KM in a car in Ireland put every bugger at risk from the invisble undectable bogeyman?
Why does staying 2 metres apart prevent one from spraying or being sprayed by the invisible bogeyman?
Why does washing your hands do anything to the invisible bogeyman?
That is the stupidity of science laid bare but who notices?

Does any of it matter really in the grand scheme of things about which we have no clue?
We are born we will die. Whatever we do or don't do, think or don't think, undrestand or don't understand, learn or don't learn in between these two events will make any difference to the death event coming into being.
Dying may well be horrible but is it any more horrible than being born where everything we  then knew as reality is taken away as we emerge into this reality?
I don't know. Perhaps the invisble bogeyman arises when we don't accept not knowing and are instructed to take life seriously. Certainly feels that taking things seriously is the only disease humanity suffers under.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-14 12:41:50Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> Coming out of this thread so plonking it in here though it might seem unelated and there may be repetition.
> 
> What was so great about the life lived up until this event?
> Why do we accept posioned water and crap food as normal?
> ...


Yes, great questions.

I guess with this post in particular we're touching on the religious thinking tricks that we seem susceptible to.  Tricks that for one reason or another we tend to be unobservant and accepting of.

We can talk about the tricks as psychological, but, as a metaphor for control 'religious thinking' is also illuminating as to what is effective in allowing TPTB to get us to act in a way of their choosing, against our own interests.  Once we fall into the ritual, this is satisfactory to us and we feel happy/clean/good/safe.

Ultimately, this seems to be is deeply embededed programming that we are all happy to run on by default, unless we bring it consciousness and really consider what is going on.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-04-14 14:35:10Reaction Score: 3




Bear Claw said:


> Do you think that bicameral time actually existed? I have read Julian Jaynes, which I presume you are referring to. And I do think its the best "psychology" book I have ever read and one of most impressive academic works I have come across. However, as much as I liked the idea, I could only ever see it as a possibility. I never felt convinced it was a situation that had existed. I recall an aspect of his argument was based upon how ancient stories read so differently they can only be understood if the brain functioned differently (Illiad?). Yet one thing I have come to doubt is that that these timelines and artifacts and books existed as we think them too or even if they existed back then at all. If literature was placed back it could just be the re-imagining of how people thought back then. In which case was Jaynes doing wonderful thinking on incorrect assumptions? A lot of the work in this forum goes against the historical timelines - which shakes the base of his ideas (perhaps?).
> 
> I read a chapter of a book written in the mind of a low IQ caveman once, and the language used (was of the imagination) was so radically different to how I have ever seen words that I could understand how a caveman was almost a different species to myself. However fundamentally it was how a Caveman was imagined to be. Not how it was. For anyone interested - Voice of Fire: Alan Moore.
> 
> ...


Jaynes greatest discovery is about the role of language in the creation of the idea God(s).

Language distinguishes us from animals, but also from our ancestors. Homo sapiens are thought to have emerged about 200,000 years ago, but a sudden impetus to our development led to the emergence of the language about ... 50,000 years ago.

*One hundred and fifty thousand years without words?* How did people communicate?

Confucius said that signs and symbols govern the world, not words or laws. This is also true in our time, even though we think it is not. It is enough to look at how many state symbols there are around us, how each company has its own corporate logos, some families maintain the tradition of a family symbol, etc. Masons and other occult organizations are known for their complex symbolic system.

If we look at the Egyptian characters, they are not letters but symbols. Each symbol has a strictly defined meaning, the message of the writer is transmitted directly without interpretation to the reader. If ask five people "What is love?" and you will get five unsatisfactory answers using a set of words, each of which will have multiple meanings, and it is impossible to come up with a "solid" word similar to the meaning of the characters. The higher knowledge of the enlightened in Orpheism was transmitted only orally. According to some, Orpheus himself was enlightened in Egypt and initiated into the Great Pyramid.

Words can be both very beautiful and sublime, but also a major cause of poor communication between us. Their inborn vibrations can sound like a beautiful melody or a painful and intrusive noise, depending on many factors. To loved ones, we say, "We don't need words to get along." Obviously, words are generally superfluous.

Many wars in the world have started because of the collapse of the negotiations and the inability to find a unifying language. How often do you use the phrase "I feel like we speak different languages!" How often do we talk without thinking? Very often it seems as if words have appeared before and beyond our mind.

Words are the tools of magic/religion/propaganda and the main reason why people can not think for themselves and thus need higher authority. In this day and age of information(words) overload people will in fact need more than ever an external guidance in different forms. Which why, in my opinion, the Internet was declassified and made available to the public - to increase the need for external authority.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-14 17:18:36Reaction Score: 6


I'm totally with you about the importance of language.  But I'm struggling to accept some of it.. Eg:


plamski said:


> *One hundred and fifty thousand years without words?* How did people communicate?


That's your question based on an assumption that what you have been told is true.  Why do you think it's true that we appeared 200,000 ago?

-*-

I actually came to post this link, which is quite pertinent to this thread:
A pastor refused to close church due to COVID. Then it killed him

Preach regardless of the instructions to close and CV will get you!  That'll teach him!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-04-14 18:39:11Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> That's your question based on an assumption that what you have been told is true. Why do you think it's true that we appeared 200,000 ago?


It's just an assumption but there must have been a period with no words. How long is anybody's guess. There are still tribes that have language.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-14 19:11:14Reaction Score: 0




plamski said:


> It's just an assumption but there must have been a period with no words.


As we evolved into the type of creature we are today?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-14 19:13:27Reaction Score: 0




plamski said:


> there must have been a period with no words.


Why?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-14 19:32:28Reaction Score: 7




Feralimal said:


> As a result of the corona virus (CV) event we are witnessing, one part of my thinking is making correlations between it and religions and religious events.  I'd like to draw these correlations out in this post - please post any further thoughts you may have below.
> 
> For CV we have all been forced to change our habits drastically.  We are isolating, interactions are difficult with other people are complex.  People are talking about a new normal, etc.
> 
> ...


brilliant summation!! I concur ! Im an 'essential" so Im in the trenches and see everybody and its totally a 'magikal ritual" people wearing just any kind of thing on their faces.people with masks but their four kids NOT WEARING MASKS! couldnt be more obvious at that point its a religion. I dont wear a mask and half my customers dont and half do. They installed a plexi glass barrier in front of our Cash register ,and one coworker said whats this supposed to do? I said exactly  its no different than swinging a dead cat or carrying a rabbits foot. But the koolaide drinkers are beyond paranoid, some of them are coworkers and they want to 'evangelize with their fear porn" and they come at me  latest addition to the ritual now we must hand sanitize after every sale or some ridiculous thing , I say  Stop. just stop.  Its like a big thrill ride they think they on a vacation. I tell them if you're that worried about 'virus' why dont YOU stay home!


SuperTrouper said:


> We may have collectively manifested the new age of pseudo-scientific order. We've kept moving away from trust in God and this is what we've ended up with. The good news is that God always gives a second chance and COVID "crisis" is exactly that. It's now time for redemption at all levels, from individual to global. Treat others, including animals and the environment, the way you want to be treated. After that, treat yourself the way you treat others. Realise that there always was, is and will be only the present moment. Create/live from love and not from fear. Realise that you are God, you are the creator of your own reality. Your thoughts literally create/manifest your reality - from individual to collective level. Therefore, silence the ego mind, and focus your thoughts on what you love, not fear. Believing is seeing. Trust me on this and watch the magic unfold before your own eyes.
> 
> P.S. I know that the above may sound too out there for some. I got to this point in my journey partly thanks to people on this forum. Your posts and discussions have always been there for me at the right time, and there are no coincidences. Your posts have helped me reach this very point in my awakening and I am truly grateful for it. I truly hope that we collectively realise our true nature and bring back the Golden Age to this realm.


exactly its really made it obvious who they 'worship" who they believe. Ironic that they condemn the The God of the Bible for having to many unrealizable rules, really only 10, and now look at them!


Feralimal said:


> I'm totally with you about the importance of language.  But I'm struggling to accept some of it.. Eg:
> 
> That's your question based on an assumption that what you have been told is true.  Why do you think it's true that we appeared 200,000 ago?
> 
> ...


have you noticed that no one had died of cancer, heart disease, murder, slipping in tub,smoking or any of the other ways to die since thing got traction? every death is CV


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-14 20:36:23Reaction Score: 2




plamski said:


> It's just an assumption but there must have been a period with no words. How long is anybody's guess. There are still tribes that have language.


Whilst there may well have been. I don't think there must have been. It is entirely possible that languages are essential programme into us. We have brains that may either be an antenna or a generator. Many languages have existed. Maybe languages come from the same place that thoughts come from.

Maybe they also evolved alongside the human race. However I am sceptical of evolution (if not a downright denier, I will accept it is a possibility, I just wouldn't bet my Easter Egg upon it).

I suspect that the idea that language evolved follows evolution which follows the Big Bang. And being tied in with these theories, it strikes me as theory itself.

On the other hand, if there is a creator, why not just plop languages into your creations heads? If you wanted to hide yourself why not limit the words they can understand, so that when they try and think outside of language they get SMUSHED (not the technical term).

Here is a story I like! Abracadabra comes from Hebrew (I think - could be another Semitic tongue, feel free to correct me) for I CREATE AS I SPEAK. Abracadara is the basis for the ABCD etc... (the alphabet)

Abracadabra thus is the art of speaking. But also the technique of limiting speech via an delimited collection of letters.

But as some American literary great (I can't remember who) said, those who think there is only one way of spelling a word suffer a severe lack of imagination.

If numbers can be infinite, why not letters?

I don't doubt that languages could be invented. I think if I was locked in a room for a lifetime with someone else, language never having existed before, and a number of objects. We could point at stuff and associate sounds. Sure thats possible. But similarly to evolution. I think to get where we as a world are - and have been - is just too complicated for me to accept that idea at face.

Feralimal, I am really sorry. I think this is the most interesting thread of recent times. And I fear I have derailed it. Thank you for starting it. It has given me a lot to think on.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PairAllelesDate: 2020-04-14 21:06:03Reaction Score: 1




Bear Claw said:


> Here is a story I like! Abracadabra comes from Hebrew (I think - could be another Semitic tongue, feel free to correct me) for I CREATE AS I SPEAK. Abracadara is the basis for the ABCD etc... (the alphabet)
> 
> Abracadabra thus is the art of speaking. But also the technique of limiting speech via an delimited collection of letters.


letters of this word would be abra-h-adabra ...  you may find a name similar to that spelling in some religious texts?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-15 08:45:08Reaction Score: 3




Feralimal said:


> I'm totally with you about the importance of language.  But I'm struggling to accept some of it.. Eg:
> 
> That's your question based on an assumption that what you have been told is true.  Why do you think it's true that we appeared 200,000 ago?
> 
> ...


well today I had a customer come in acting erratically she said  she had had her phone stolen,and her mother had died yesterday of the CV so we talked a little more and she got around to telling me that her mother was 87 a diabetic and last year had had 2 strokes, imagine living that long and surviving diabetes and two strokes just to die of CV...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-17 10:51:37Reaction Score: 7


Just another thought on this one. Perhaps a difference. With religion, at least you were able to go and speak to your local Priest. 

With Science, you got google at best. No-one has a scientific representative. Its more of a virtual authority.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EmmanuelZorgDate: 2020-04-17 12:51:07Reaction Score: 1




Bear Claw said:


> Just another thought on this one. Perhaps a difference. With religion, at least you were able to go and speak to your local Priest.


The priests in this case would be your doctors.  High priests are researchers and medical directors etc.  Can't easily go and speak with the high priests, but the low level ones would be the local medical practitioners.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-04-17 13:12:56Reaction Score: 5




plamski said:


> It's just an assumption but there must have been a period with no words. How long is anybody's guess. There are still tribes that have language.


To say that there must have been a time without words is to say that there must have been a time when the dogs did not bark. Just another derivation of the madness called "evolution".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-17 14:21:16Reaction Score: 5




EmmanuelZorg said:


> The priests in this case would be your doctors.  High priests are researchers and medical directors etc.  Can't easily go and speak with the high priests, but the low level ones would be the local medical practitioners.


True to an extent and a good observation. Although I do think this is limited to the medical field. I think the Scientific caliphate also incorporates chemistry / physics / astro-physics, natural biology, geology, as well as Futurology etcetera

Here is a high priest of science and an advert that precedes all my youtubes this week - I would assume because I have spent much of the week on here. Providing me with my guidance and how to think masterclass,

I think its a good insight into how this model works. Anyone else getting this before all their vids?


PairAlleles said:


> letters of this word would be abra-h-adabra ...  you may find a name similar to that spelling in some religious texts?


It has taken me AGES. but um... Abraham. Abraham right??


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-17 23:42:03Reaction Score: 8




EmmanuelZorg said:


> The priests in this case would be your doctors.  High priests are researchers and medical directors etc.  Can't easily go and speak with the high priests, but the low level ones would be the local medical practitioners.


There was a book put out in 1979 titled The House of God with the premise you mention. Hilarious observations about a very serious subject: health care and the faith people put in the system. Written by a medical student who equates doctors with priests. He even had the 10 commandments of the house of god (hospital). 
1) You can't find a fever if you don't take a temperature. 
And so on. 

https://pictures.abebooks.com/isbn/9780440133711-us.jpg

I think this principle applies to almost all the fields of science, organized religion, industry, etc. We place entirely too much faith in those who haven't earned it.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-18 01:13:22Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> There was a book put out in 1979 titled The House of God with the premise you mention. Hilarious observations about a very serious subject: health care and the faith people put in the system. Written by a medical student who equates doctors with priests. He even had the 10 commandments of the house of god (hospital).
> 1) You can't find a fever if you don't take a temperature.
> And so on.
> 
> ...


Im glad this correlation is being made  back a long time ago when I was just learning  "truth" topics I realized that doctors and hospitlas were temples and priesthoods and rituals.. i d like to get a hold of that book


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JohnHancockDate: 2020-04-18 01:30:19Reaction Score: 6


_@HollyHoly_, 





HollyHoly said:


> Im glad this correlation is being made  back a long time ago when I was just learning  "truth" topics I realized that doctors and hospitlas were temples and priesthoods and rituals.. i d like to get a hold of that book


I started doubting back in school when they taught us science we were told to list everything that could be wrong with our premise. Never seen one of the priesthood do so.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-18 01:54:45Reaction Score: 8




HollyHoly said:


> Im glad this correlation is being made  back a long time ago when I was just learning  "truth" topics I realized that doctors and hospitlas were temples and priesthoods and rituals.. i d like to get a hold of that book


I thought it was a hilarious book. I laughed so hard tears ran down my leg. Of course I've since learned that nurses are considered to have a warped sense of humor (true,btw). Still, even if you're not in the medical field, there are some profound revelations and universal truths you may find thought-provoking.

And yes, we live in a scientific caliphate. If you doubt it, try spouting some heresy like "evolution is nonsense" or "history is a lie" and watch the zealots come out of the woodwork baying for your blood.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-04-18 03:36:42Reaction Score: 1


People like a good story.
So unsurprisingly we have heard, seen and lived this story before.

New book jacket same story.

Anyway, good observations by all.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-18 06:11:55Reaction Score: 1




JohnHancock said:


> _@HollyHoly_,
> 
> I started doubting back in school when they taught us science we were told to list everything that could be wrong with our premise. Never seen one of the priesthood do so.


ain't that the truth they just say this what we said and its true because we said it and if you have side effects or lose all your money  thats because you are flawed.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-18 10:06:11Reaction Score: 9


On main thread, _@jd755_ posted the following image:


_@jd755_ also pointed me to his previous post on rainbows here:
Coronavirus: Possible Reset

I think rainbows are an interesting symbol, and wonder whether this relates to the scientific/religious theme.  Hence I'm pulling some of that content here, rather than to be lost in the main thread.

Someone privately messaged me with their thoughts:
"It's being promoted to UK kids as a way of expressing that better times will come. But it was already the flag of the LGBT+ community.

The spread of a symbol - or meme - with a very established but not always understood meaning, reminds of:

the Harvey Weinstein-related meme '#metoo', which in Americanese is actually pronounced: "Pound Me Too"
and, perhaps more weakly:
#clapforcareworkers (or whatever it exactly is), which can be read as "wish a bug - an STD to be specific - on care workers

With that in mind, I think all three memes could be described as occult prayers injected into the population to get them to wish - or pray if you want - along the lines of "don't have kids, don't recover from health issues"."

I love the duplicate meanings!  I think there is absolutely something to this.  I also connect it to unicorns!  They almost inevitably appear with rainbows.  And I see unicorns as a symbol of the transsexual agenda.

I love to see rainbows.  But I think that the way this _symbol_ is promoted, has a different connotation to simple delight of spotting one in reality.  I actually think the symbol is negative, perhaps related to death.  Regardless of your moral position on the LGBT+ community (and I don't give a sh*t what other people do, as long as they are not harming me) it seems that much about that community is promoted.  This is to say families are *not* promoted.  These promotions have an impact, and the impact is that it leads to a decreasing population.  Given a multi-generational view, there would be less people, if families are discouraged.  The rainbow is literally the LGBT+ flag.

Do vaccines and the health industry that supports them fit into that grander agenda?  Well, Bill Gates does say if they do a very good job with vaccines they will decrease the population.  Odd for them to take up the same flag, no?

Is the rainbow a symbol of death then?  Or of the lives that have been 'averted'?  Maybe.

I'll also point out something else about rainbows.  In reality, there are always 2, and the second one has the colours in reverse, it is an inversion of the first. In this context, I take that as a sign of hope!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-18 11:03:12Reaction Score: 7


Saw a cop, well there were four cops, enter a flat by force then pull on their latex protection & have a poke around for someone, something (didn't have the sound on) but what I immdeiately noticed was the lead cop who tried her damdest to stop whoever was behind the camera filming them sported a rainbow coloured ID tag band.
Her fellow trespassers didn't have them but she did & it was highly visible.
They are already wearing their PC number why do they need tags at all?
None had hats on so were not in the uniform of the Constable, but thats not really for this thread.

Seems innocuous showing someone elses synbology upon the uniform of your employer but it is anything but. People, never mind kids, people spotting the rainbow colours highly recognisable make an instant connection to the lbgt symbology and now the killer viral symbology. LBGT kills the family, the killer virus kills the parents, the rainbow kills the kids.

The rainbow lionises the lbgt movement and the NHS in the same instant. The true wonder of the real etheral rainbow has been destroyed.

The unicorn is a horse with a horn, least ways that is the symbology being pushed. The horn is a splitter in that it can split things. The rainbow is invisble light made visible to the eye by splitting. The splitter being raindrops in that case.
The position of the horn in the middle of the horss forehead and its angle of attachment is suggestive of 'stuff' to be split comes down from above. The horn splits the invisible and casts it aside like the rainbow does but gives the invisible a direct path to the mind.
Does invisble light aka outside the stated spectrum of the human eye get split by the raindrops?
Do these frequencies outside of human senses become thoughts aka carriers of information?
If so whose information is it?

EDIT
Another thing the unicorns horn is in a spiral. Well in Victor Schaubergers work this spiral is called a vortex & is the device nature uses to disappate and concentrte power. Centrifugal & centripetal. Victor I think (maybe someone else) postulates that with centripetal force at a certain point all tangible manifestation is split off (and stays in the physical realm for wont of a better word) and what carries on is the essence of life the only thing small enough to carry on spinnng in on itself.

Would be interesting to find the supposed earliest illustration of a unicorn & see which way its horn spirals.

It's quiet here, bet yer can't tell!


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-18 11:21:46Reaction Score: 3





Feralimal said:


> he rainbow is literally the LGBT+ flag.


I did not give it a thorough though I admit. Although I am not sure the LGBT-rainbow theory flies high. For one, why wasn't a rain-BOW chosen to represent their community flag as opposed to stripes and could have more appropriately have been chosen depicting an arch if that is what it was meant to depict. 

But in any case, More same-sex relationships could represent a reduction in population. However, Same-sex couple child adoption seem to have been aided by legislative measures in many places. If the aim is reduction of populace, we can see some governments actively stimulate population growth. Either through subsidies such as day care programs and child care benefits and other tax benefits and immigration policies. The single parent epidemic is in my view a bigger factor in reduction of "potential" population. But I won't go into that here.

Mind you, I do not think highly of Gates and cronies. They certainly do not hide their eugenics agenda. But it seems that their measures are very real, underway since a long time and have been highly targeted.



Feralimal said:


> In reality, there are always 2, and the second one has the colours in reverse, it is an inversion of the first.


We live in a binary womb-world of opposites. We are free to interpret the meaning of symbols and make that our reality. Isn't that wonderful!?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-18 11:44:02Reaction Score: 5




Bunnyman said:


> View attachment 44356View attachment 44357
> 
> 
> I did not give it a thorough though I admit. Although I am not sure the LGBT-rainbow theory flies high. For one, why wasn't a rain-BOW chosen to represent their community flag as opposed to stripes and could have more appropriately have been chosen depicting an arch if that is what it was meant to depict.
> ...


The memory of a rainbow I recall is that it has seven colours. That flag has eight. Pink seems an addition. Seven is a biblical number. Seven colours of the rainbow. Seven musical notes. Seven seas. Seven Heavens. Seven days in a week. Seven dwarves. Seven visible with the eye planets (inc earth). Seven continents. Deadly sins. Etcetera.

Number seven perfection isn't it just perfect.

Eight colours seems to ruin that perfection. Strikes me as more deliberate that mandela effect. The internet is still saying rainbows have seven colours. But I wonder.

The Pink aGender. 

I dunno.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-04-18 12:00:15Reaction Score: 5


You are spot on with 99% of it. We don't have science, what we have are technicians and there's a big difference.

Real application of real science is found in law and in the daily work of detectives. Very few scientists actually know what science is. That is, they don't know how to create a proof, they only know how to solve mathematical calculations and to follow route instructions for solutions: That's not science.

Science is supposed to be about the discovery of truth. What we have are idiots whom spend most of their time trying to deny truth to anyone who questions them because they have college degrees in a specific topic and or are working in some official capacity as a scientist. Really they should all be called Science Techicians. Only detectives, judges, and lawyers are actually trained and qualified to be called scientists.

However, on to the death of religion, the burning of Notre-Dame de Paris cathedral was in my opinion a marker signaling that the official death of religion, and you're also spot on observing that the new religion is science, they even have robes and their Latin is now mathematical equations. Anyways, yes it's society brainwashed with idiocy about science and, yes, idiots are blindly following the official edicts of the high priests.

The rainbow, the rainbow, it all goes back to closing your eyes, clicking your heels three times together, and saying: "I want to go home, I want to go home."  Only problem is you crash landed in New York instead of Kansas and in the middle of the Stone Wall riots.

See Judy Garland was supposedly supportive of gay rights, or at least she wasn't apparently openly hostile, and so the song "over the rainbow" is where the origins of the rainbow flag comes from, at least for gays and transgender people. Dr. King said; "nobody is free until everyone is free" and I believe that personally.

However, opportunity presented itself with the gay rights movement and what's happened is that a power group of pedophiles have attempted to associate themselves with the LGBT movement. That's where Jeffery Epstein and the elites come in.

The way I see this is that the system used to put people whom could be blackmailed in positions where they could be controlled. Like say the head of the FBI who was one. The gay rights movement eroded this tool, making it harder to come up with personnel if you follow, and so that pissed em off and they feed in the Aids epidemic to cull the LGBT numbers and hence their political voice, while at the same time garnering the sympathy of enough people. All that was done as the psychopathic religious fanatics were protesting at peoples funerals and other horrible things.

This lead to public outrage over the extremes and with that changes in laws could be accomplished. Personally I see all this done by the pedophile elites, including the mass murder of millions with what is obviously a weaponized disease, and with the end goal being to tie their perverted desires to the gay rights movement.  That's how you make sense of the elites and their pedophile agenda and then you connect that to Satanism and the occult. Satanic worship isn't a crux of being gay but it might be for elite pedophiles.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-04-18 15:22:39Reaction Score: 12


When I was growing up (in Bulgaria) there was an old belief that if somehow children walked under the rainbow their would turn into the opposite sex. I don't know what the origin of this superstition is but I bet it is quite an old one and obviously not a coincidence it was chosen as the symbol of the transgenderism. The NHS (the hospital) is where one can have one's sex change i.e. walk under the rainbow.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-18 18:04:34Reaction Score: 5


Its the unmasking of an old enemy of mankind, Inana the transgender individual "goddess" Derek and Sharon Gilbert call her the Goddess of mindless violence and sexual perversion. there are people who just want to be gay and there are worshipers of an old religion who want to make people who aren't gay,into transsexuals.
Biblicaly the rainbow was the sign that The Lord would not flood the whole world again, so now how do we get this esoteric craziness of rainbow symbolism about spectrum and suddenly unicorns get mixed in.
see my post here _Did women cause a cataclysm_, 

as far as I  know the first  unicorn was a bull looked at from the side like this


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-04-18 21:03:50Reaction Score: 2




plamski said:


> When I was growing up (in Bulgaria) there was an old belief that if somehow children walked under the rainbow their would turn into the opposite sex. I don't know what the origin of this superstition is but I bet it is quite an old one and obviously not a coincidence it was chosen as the symbol of the transgenderism. The NHS (the hospital) is where one can have one's sex change i.e. walk under the rainbow.


That's amazing~ Thanks for sharing that tid bit of information. I had no idea such a superstition existed anywhere. I think it's more than a little comical, but typical in it's own way, and to me it displays an ignorance of minority sexuality, and which has to resort to magical thinking to explain reality, but I'm quite sure that if such a concept were well known within the gay community it would used in the context of comedy under the heading of wishful thinking: Like if only I could lure so and so under a rainbow.  If only it were that easy. That would be the dream; no?

To return to one of the underlying motives of the scientific caliphate, it does involve sexual identity, but again here the issue is one of one socially unacceptable collective trying to piggy back on top of much larger collective struggle for equality. Now in my opinion, there's a dangerous mix involved in this and with different agenda, but all of it is scientifically formulated and some of it is founded in trauma based mind control.

The one thing we do know about pedophiles is that they can be created, and this is quite unlike other forms of sexuality, and it is probable that recognizing that fact is highly significant and the one thing that should be focused on. Two reasons being that, one, the evidence ties this to the elites, and, two, that is the one and only form of sexuality that can be addressed.

In sex art the pedophile likes to depict themselves as having the qualities of the vampire,  having fangs and or shark like teeth, although some of these motifs have been absorbed by LGBT art community, and so cannot be thought of as absolutes, but put together with obvious clues, and along with other markers tell the aware whom the art is directed towards. In this art  there is the predator with hall marks of fangs, scars from battle, and band aids. The predator sits on a motif of prey iconography, such as slaughtered deer, where usually here we have blood mixed in the whole, with dark red blood like splattering mixed in the whole. Various other icons speak through known icons as well.

The classical motif that pedophiles project themselves as being is of a predator and whom are classically vampires, and we all know that the vampire is produced by being bitten by another vampire. So there's an understanding, recognized or not, that in the vampire motif lies the knowledge of the result of their predatory nature.

* Don't ya see here that the whole issue has to do with a criminalized population that want's freedom and equality. By coming out of into the light of day the LGBT crowd has effectively put their own controllers, the ones ruling over all of our lives at risk, and that's the elite pedophile club. Stanley Kubrick said the same thing; that the elites belonged to a sex cult and that the sex cult was ruled by pedophiles and that pedophiles ruled the world.
I'm afraid that I have to agree with Kubrick.

If you drive the LGBT crowd back underground then you are putting the chains back on your own legs. It's that simple and isn't it interesting that the first people that have been enlisted to make the drive to put them back in a box are the religious establishments, some of whom are known to have been involved in mind control projects, or have been fingered in trauma based mind control/mind fracturing and involving pedophiles.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-19 00:53:40Reaction Score: 5


If you drive the LGBT crowd back underground then you are putting the chains back on your own legs. It's that simple and isn't it interesting that the first people that have been enlisted to make the drive to put them back in a box are the religious establishments, some of whom are known to have been involved in mind control projects, or have been fingered in trauma based mind control/mind fracturing and involving pedophiles.
[/QUOTE]
I agree with a lot of what you just said  but I I would ad that the vampirism is not applied only to children and we have real blood sacrifice and cannibalism as well  in this mix on the Highest levels. think Elizabeth Bathory who bathed in the blood of her servants. There is this element of blood drinking and the quest for immortality around the blood of the young and innocent and the whole technology of  organ transplantation and pharmaceuticals derived from blood and glandular extracts  > vaccines are a prime example they are made out of all that .  the Transgenders have been for eons  the rulers  and as such have only been underground at their own choosing to stay secret and  go unnoticed while they feed on us disguised as Kings movie stars Presidents, Queens , Bankers and so on. The poor oppressed transgenders that you speak are just the discarded used up toys thrown away just  to create the narrative that  if given "rights" they would simply blend, but the whole point is Pride, sometimes it hides itself as the  victim.  that's the rebellion cycle.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maco144Date: 2020-04-19 01:06:31Reaction Score: 2


This seems to be getting off topic from wherever we were but my assumption is that rainbow symbolism is primarily a calling card of the Noahide.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-04-19 07:29:45Reaction Score: 9




maco144 said:


> This seems to be getting off topic from wherever we were but my assumption is that rainbow symbolism is primarily a calling card of the Noahide.


I don't agree with you because the new religion is controlled and driven by the elites. As Hollyholy points out, they are tired of ruling from the shadows, and they want to proclaim themselves our new gods, and like gods they have sought to keep secreted away from all the rest of us the enabling tools that will allow them to rule with absolute power.

What this thread shows is that people are noticing that science is now a type of pseudo religion. All I'm trying to say to you is that this new religion is driven by an elite core because they have desires which conflict with the innate natures of all other people, and regardless of whether people are gay, or straight, or somewhere between, for the vast majority it's all the same, nobody approves of pedophilia except pedophiles.

So all I've done is to lay out for examination what I contend is behind the new religion, what's driving it, supporting it, and what it's objectives are, because they can't have freedom without a new god that gives an approval and that new god is science. That's what the final objective is about. All the changes to laws, the hidden technology, the mass shootings and the efforts to disarm the population, those are all part and parcel to the final objective, they are being put there because they know that without that you're not going to bow down.

Anyways, this is what I see, I'll shut up for now, but this is what I think makes the most sense given all the data, so to speak.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-19 15:59:10Reaction Score: 8




From _@anotherlayer_ here:
Coronavirus: Possible Reset


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-04-20 15:30:38Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> View attachment 44428
> 
> From _@anotherlayer_ here:
> Coronavirus: Possible Reset


Even the checked ceiling matches! LOL


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-04-20 20:44:35Reaction Score: 3


That picture is trolling on an epic scale. I mean, what is it even trying to say? Just a comparison of doctors to the Son of God and His Apostles? Because if you even start to think about the whole Last Supper aspect, it breaks down completely. It's just conceited, purposely offensive, and stupid. Like social media!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Nova ScotianDate: 2020-04-20 23:54:55Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Well, I didn't actually mean it's ALL voluntary, just your actions.
> And we all believe different things, obviously. I find no point in arguing, debating or speculating about this thing, and it's why I've attempted to stay the f**k off these threads.
> My bad. Leave me out of your whatever they are and carry on.
> I didn't even read your entire thread, but enough to satisfy my lack of curiosity.


Christianity makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-21 03:15:12Reaction Score: 1




Nova Scotian said:


> Christianity makes you uncomfortable.


Not really. I'm familiar.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-04-22 11:04:09Reaction Score: 5


In a very real sense, the "science" of medicine is more like a dogmatic religion, preaching eternal to non-believers and excommunication (in the form of de-licensing or jail) for non-conformists. The ultimate demons in this religion are the "_germs_", a group of fiendish opportunists who attack and take advantage of otherwise _good and wholesome God loving folks_.

-------------------

Chris Hedges’ book EMPIRE OF ILLUSION. 

“We consume countless lies daily, false promises that if we spend more money, if we buy this brand or that product, if we vote for this candidate, we will be respected, envied, powerful, loved, and protected. The flamboyant lives of celebrities and the outrageous characters on television, movies, professional wrestling, and sensational talk shows are peddled to us, promising to fill up the emptiness in our own lives. Celebrity culture encourages everyone to think of themselves as potential celebrities, as possessing unique if unacknowledged gifts. It is, as Christopher Lasch diagnosed, a culture of narcissism. Faith in ourselves, in a world of make-believe, is more important than reality. Reality, in fact, is dismissed and shunned as an impediment to success, a form of negativity. The New Age mysticism and pop psychology of television personalities, evangelical pastors, along with the array of self-help bestsellers penned by motivational speakers, psychiatrists, and business tycoons, all peddle a fantasy. Reality is condemned in these popular belief systems as the work of Satan, as defeatist, as negativity or as inhibiting our inner essence and power. Those who question, those who doubt, those who are critical, those who are able to confront reality and who grasp the hollowness of celebrity culture, are shunned and condemned for their pessimism. The illusionists who shape our culture, and who profit from our incredulity, hold up the gilded cult of us. Popular expressions of religious belief, personal empowerment, corporatism, political participation, and self-definition argue that all of us are special, entitled, and unique.”


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-04-22 11:17:14Reaction Score: 0




Feralimal said:


> View attachment 44428
> 
> From _@anotherlayer_ here:
> Coronavirus: Possible Reset


If somebody who has been into the original reddit thread wouldn't mind, can you tell us more about the details and composer of the lower half of the picture? Joke by a redditer? Or by someone else?


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-22 14:03:32Reaction Score: 0




usselo said:


> If somebody who has been into the original reddit thread wouldn't mind, can you tell us more about the details and composer of the lower half of the picture? Joke by a redditer? Or by someone else?


I've no idea of the original details myself, but what are you thinking?  For myself, I thought the composition of the photo was amazingly similar to the original, not just the positioning of the people, but even details such as the ceiling and table legs.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-22 16:23:37Reaction Score: 6




Feralimal said:


> I've no idea of the original details myself, but what are you thinking?  For myself, I thought the composition of the photo was amazingly similar to the original, not just the positioning of the people, but even details such as the ceiling and table legs.


They were copying MASH


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-23 07:32:49Reaction Score: 3



So true. I can speak from own experience. The arena was nothing less then the scene of a slaughterhouse. White rubber boots wearing staff included. My daughter got rushed out the OR after a nurse held the baby close to mum's head for a few seconds. I followed 30 seconds later in confusion of whether to stay with my wife or to follow my daughter. Then they took my daughter, who was completely healthy, for the "standard procedure" of observation. I told them she needed to be with mum asap for bonding. I let my wife know what the hell was going on and went to the observation right away. There, nurses where in a different room (newborns unattended) chatting and texting.... I told them I would take my daughter to mum right now. The drummed up a doctor and I signed a release form and was finally able to place my daughter where she should have been with interruptions.

A scientific fascist caliphate(kali-fate?) for sure and at some instances a horrifying one at that.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-23 07:53:46Reaction Score: 2




Bunnyman said:


> So true. I can speak from own experience. The arena was nothing less then the scene of a slaughterhouse. White rubber boots wearing staff included. My daughter got rushed out the OR after a nurse held the baby close to mum's head for a few seconds. I followed 30 seconds later in confusion of whether to stay with my wife or to follow my daughter. Then they took my daughter, who was completely healthy, for the "standard procedure" of observation. I told them she needed to be with mum asap for bonding. I let my wife know what the hell was going on and went to the observation right away. There, nurses where in a different room (newborns unattended) chatting and texting.... I told them I would take my daughter to mum right now. The drummed up a doctor and I signed a release form and was finally able to place my daughter where she should have been with interruptions.
> 
> A scientific fascist caliphate(kali-fate?) for sure and at some instances a horrifying one at that.


Yes, there's some real trauma and damage being inflicted in the name of science, especially around birth.  The things people do unreflectively, once they've been 'trained'.  You just reminded me of the common practise of circumcision in the US too.  Religious overtones there too!


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-23 08:14:45Reaction Score: 6




Feralimal said:


> You just reminded me of the common practise of circumcision in the US too. Religious overtones there too!


Genital mutilation is mainly forced upon the flock by Abrahamic religions (Judaism and Islam) and the religion of pseudo-sciences. If god or gods are almighty but makes flawed products, than it is beyond me why they would do so, never correct it and regardless are worshiped. But even so when folk worship (an) almighty god or gods, what a paradoxical audacity and disdain they must have to correct it's creations. Oh yes, god told Abraham to set this in motion as a covenant between his people and god... And that "marker" needed to be "da stick"? More fluoride please....

But I am drifting. Apologies.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-04-23 08:42:38Reaction Score: 3




Bunnyman said:


> Oh yes, god told Abraham to set this in motion as a covenant between his people and god...


Or so the high priests say.
Quoting Voltaire, _"Those who can make you believe absurdities, can make you commit atrocities."_
Definitely includes religions.
The _Holy Mask_ is another of those absurdities, supposedly protecting you from _The Invisible Evil_. Carry it, or be damned in eternity.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-23 15:49:43Reaction Score: 5




Bunnyman said:


> So true. I can speak from own experience. The arena was nothing less then the scene of a slaughterhouse. White rubber boots wearing staff included. My daughter got rushed out the OR after a nurse held the baby close to mum's head for a few seconds. I followed 30 seconds later in confusion of whether to stay with my wife or to follow my daughter. Then they took my daughter, who was completely healthy, for the "standard procedure" of observation. I told them she needed to be with mum asap for bonding. I let my wife know what the hell was going on and went to the observation right away. There, nurses where in a different room (newborns unattended) chatting and texting.... I told them I would take my daughter to mum right now. The drummed up a doctor and I signed a release form and was finally able to place my daughter where she should have been with interruptions.
> 
> A scientific fascist caliphate(kali-fate?) for sure and at some instances a horrifying one at that.


Boy am I glad you brought this up  here is a video done by Lady Mud describing the cord blood industry and and the the horrific side effects of cutting umbilical cords to soon and its ties with vampirism . I looked at several google entries for how to deliver a baby at home and evry single one of them says lay the baby on the mother and DO"NT CUT THE CORD!!           Deliver a baby at home the opposite if what hospitals do ,and now they want to isolate babies from the mother at birth because Corona which makes no sense since the baby was just inside mom !! what the stupid heck!!!  

*7. Don’t cut or tie the umbilical cord*
Cutting the cord yourself in a sterile fashion may be difficult — by doing so you could expose your baby to infection. Plus at the time of birth, about 30 percent of your baby’s blood is still in the placenta, which can give him two to five minutes of oxygen (this can be lifesaving if he hasn’t started breathing on his own and the EMTs haven’t arrived yet). So with the cord attached, wrap the placenta in a clean towel elevated above the level of baby, if possible, and wait for the EMTs, who will cut it in a sterile fashion.

Bottom line: When in doubt, do nothing. Your body and baby can do a lot more on their own than you might think!


----------



## conductor (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: conductorDate: 2020-04-24 01:36:58Reaction Score: 9




HollyHoly said:


> Boy am I glad you brought this up  here is a video done by Lady Mud describing the cord blood industry and and the the horrific side effects of cutting umbilical cords to soon and its ties with vampirism . I looked at several google entries for how to deliver a baby at home and evry single one of them says lay the baby on the mother and DO"NT CUT THE CORD!!           Deliver a baby at home the opposite if what hospitals do ,and now they want to isolate babies from the mother at birth because Corona which makes no sense since the baby was just inside mom !! what the stupid heck!!!
> 
> *7. Don’t cut or tie the umbilical cord*
> Cutting the cord yourself in a sterile fashion may be difficult — by doing so you could expose your baby to infection. Plus at the time of birth, about 30 percent of your baby’s blood is still in the placenta, which can give him two to five minutes of oxygen (this can be lifesaving if he hasn’t started breathing on his own and the EMTs haven’t arrived yet). So with the cord attached, wrap the placenta in a clean towel elevated above the level of baby, if possible, and wait for the EMTs, who will cut it in a sterile fashion.
> ...


The religion of science is strong surrounding child birth. They prey upon parents fears for the well being of their child. The Business of Being Born is a good documentary exposing some of it. 


Jeanice Barcelo is also a good source of information to break the spell and learn the truth.
Birth of a New Earth

Child birth is a natural process not a medical procedure. Many hospital births are so dehumanizing it is disgusting what they do.

Had both of our children at home. The midwife didn't get there in time for the second one. No need for panic...it's a natural process. An amazing experience.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-04-24 08:04:43Reaction Score: 1




conductor said:


> Had both of our children at home. The midwife didn't get there in time for the second one. No need for panic...it's a natural process. An amazing experience.


Only true if you are more or less healthy.
If you spend your childhood mostly on the couch, eating crap, giving birth *is* a life-threatening event.
BTW, my sister was born the same way - the midwife arrived half an hour after birth.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-24 11:52:47Reaction Score: 2


A MSM article on some of the stuff we have touched on:
Is Covid-19 our new religion, and the face mask its cross?


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-24 11:57:48Reaction Score: 0




Feralimal said:


> A MSM article on some of the stuff we have touched on:


A rare good and to the point MSM article. Instills some hope..


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-24 14:46:41Reaction Score: 2


Hubble telescope's Universe revealed in 3D

Article of some relevance on the BBC today. Clearly BS. But nonetheless containing an interesting quote:

_"Our hope is that the public will not only marvel at the splendours of the cosmos, but also intuitively develop a more scientific mental model of the Universe." _

In short. This is pretty much what religion is is it not. It is displaying a concept so wondrous it can only be conceived of. An omnipotent God capable of miracles. Or a supernova so big it and so far it must be beyond the imagination. 

As such. Planting a seed in ones head. Then watching that seed grow into a belief. A be a lie. A To be alive. And to let what is in that persons head do the growing.

And thats it isnt it. Religion and science plant seed and ensure that the brain is fertile soil. Presumably fertile soil is an absence of critical though and an acceptance of an external authority. And then the model / belief system will grow its self.

What it also shows to me is both science or religion share a goal. And that is to control whatever is inside the heads of others. I guess because that is what control is?

I guess this is want a culture is. Like I see a culture like an operating system shared by a group of people.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-24 15:28:44Reaction Score: 6




Bear Claw said:


> I guess this is want a culture is. Like I see a culture like an operating system shared by a group of people.


Well, yes.

To extend your metaphor, I think it's like getting a default pc with the default install, and never doing anything to change the software.  Instead you just let it tick on auto-accepting whatever updates it receives to be installed.  And then complaining that the machine is slow, doesn't do what you want, etc.

I think some people hardly ever exercise their right, as owner of the machine, to uninstall the programs they don't like, and to install programs they do.

I like the idea of being your own programmer, a twist on the idea of being your own authority, or being your own priest.  With no *media*tion.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-24 17:42:08Reaction Score: 0




Feralimal said:


> A MSM article on some of the stuff we have touched on:
> Is Covid-19 our new religion, and the face mask its cross?


that article is spot on pretty good summation of this whole God is Science  heresy is speaking against Science ( not bowing in awe and trusting without thinking)


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-04-28 16:07:41Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> I love the duplicate meanings! I think there is absolutely something to this. I also connect it to unicorns! They almost inevitably appear with rainbows. And I see unicorns as a symbol of the transsexual agenda.


I got something else on unicorns.  Obviously they are rare and beatiful, and have the single phallic horn on their head.  They are some sort of male/female expression.  The thing that I now also think relates to the word.  Unicorn.  Phonetically it sounds like eunuch-orn.  Very similar to a eunuch..  and I don't think that's accidental!


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-04-28 16:20:41Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> I've no idea of the original details myself, but what are you thinking?  For myself, I thought the composition of the photo was amazingly similar to the original, not just the positioning of the people, but even details such as the ceiling and table legs.


You're right: it has got to be a jest.

What I was thinking was: who created the pic? Do we know? I just wanted to avoid looking in /r for the answer


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-28 16:30:33Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> Phonetically it sounds like eunuch-orn. Very similar to a eunuch.. and I don't think that's accidental!


Hermaphroditus
In Greek mythology, Hermaphroditus or Hermaphroditos was the son of Aphrodite and Hermes. According to Ovid, he was born a remarkably handsome boy with whom the naiad Salmacis fell in love and prayed to be united forever. A god, in answer to her prayer, merged their two forms into one and transformed them into an androgynous form.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-05-07 12:34:09Reaction Score: 5



Simply brilliant!


----------



## Frits (Aug 3, 2022)

I think we live in a controlled social created laboratorie called earth. 
And we are subjects of study via social media et cetera, to get a grip of how humans think, feel and interact; to finetune AI who, with this information, can finetune predictions according human behaviour: Witch companies can use to produce their product; TPTB sees a human only as containers, even less, as a monkey. That's why the new 'pandemic' is called monkeypokes: you are the monkey and they laugh there head off of your ignorance.
Here is video to see experiments on mice, now change mice into humans and you'll understand.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOFveSUmh9U_


----------



## sekito (Aug 4, 2022)

William Casey once said:
“We’ll know our disinformation program is complete when everything the American public believes is false”
- He does mean literally “everything”

I see many people who are interested in so-called “conspiracy theories” or “conspiracy facts”, but the majority of them do not ever doubt that their “history” and the “science” they are taught could be false. The truth is most of what we call “science” nowadays are completely wrong or fabricated.

On health alone:
- there are no viruses, there are no airborne diseases or blood-borne diseases, there are only various kinds of toxins in the air we breathe and the food we eat (and the drugs we take); there are no such thing as vaccines, any so-called protective effect comes from data manipulation or misinterpretation
- medicine do not cure diseases, they at most suppress symptoms(with various adverse effects); most of them ”work” simply by the placebo effect, such as all psychiatric medication and the majority of cancer drugs; a disease is cured when our body heals itself. Many ”treatments” do more harm than good, that includes chemotherapy and radiotherapy, antibiotics, antidepressants and many others
- fat  (saturated or not) is not only not harmful to health, but beneficial; whereas a carbohydrate-main diet(especially food with added sugar) is harmful - it causes metabolic disease which is a precursor to diabetes, high blood pressure, obesity, Alzheimers and cancer; cholesterol is not harmful, statins are useless
- there is much evidence to suggest vegetable oil is harmful to health due to its high omega 6 PUFA content that is highly oxidative; most processed food and restaurants nowadays uses varying degrees of vegetable oil
- tap water that contains fluoride salts are shown to have a neurodegenerative effect, as well as the use of fluoridated toothpaste and mouthwash, which could also be a cause of fluorosis; chlorine in tap water is associated with increased cancer risk; tap water is also lacking natural nutrients such as magnesium, it is arguable that around 80% or more of the global population suffers from magnesium deficiency
- the evidence for sunlight causing skin cancer is inconclusive, on the contrary there are various health benefits for getting sunlight, not limited to vitamin D production, but also nitric oxide and serotonin

I could go on but I guess I’ve made my point.
Other than medicine, “astrophysics”, “cosmology”, “particle physics”, “cell biology”, “neuroscience”, “DNA research”, “paleontology”, “climate research”, “psychology”, “quantum computing”, “evolutionary biology”, “economics” are all based on faulty premises or fabricated results, the majority of their conclusions are simply useless and wrong.
There’s also various “technology” that simply do not exist, such as “nuclear weapons”, “rockets” and “man-made satellites”, ”highly mobile robots” (such as the ones from Boston dynamics), which are either CGI or movie effects.

So, yes, what the public calls ”science” nowadays is no longer true science; it is simply dogma and make belief


----------

